# Statesman w Az Desert Ironwood Burl



## Kaspar (Nov 19, 2006)

I had a thread elsewhere about the increasing rarity of ironwood burl.  They do make for a mighty nice pen.





I'll take another picture tomorrow.


----------



## LanceD (Nov 19, 2006)

That's going to be an heirloom pen. You've done an exceptional job and the finish looks as good as it can get.


----------



## herper62 (Nov 20, 2006)

that is a keeper
Herper


----------



## wags54 (Nov 20, 2006)

superb pen---that had to make you feel good after you finished it--great job


----------



## kf4knf (Nov 20, 2006)

A+ on the finish! [:0]


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 20, 2006)

Incredible.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 20, 2006)

fantastic pen Kaspar.[]


----------



## TBone (Nov 20, 2006)

Beautiful pen


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 20, 2006)

Beautiful Pen!


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 20, 2006)

WOW.  Great pen and finish is perfect.


----------



## Dario (Nov 20, 2006)

Beautiful!  Wood, fit and finish are wonderful.  I agree it looks like a keeper.

I found a supplier for DI burl (with lots of eyes) but at close to $15.00 a piece...I can't afford any of it. [V]


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow!  That's really nice!


----------



## terry q (Nov 20, 2006)

I want to be just like you when I grow up.  Great finish.  What is your secret?


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Nov 20, 2006)

Your finish is superb, and your photo skills are top notch too.  Great pen.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by terry q_
> <br />I want to be just like you when I grow up.  Great finish.  What is your secret?



CA.  I find the triple distilled thin from Berea, the Maxi-cure thick from Grizzly, the 1500 micromesh sheet, and wax paper to be indispensable. Turning your pen perfectly round really, really, really  helps, too. 



> _Originally posted by Tangboy5000_
> <br />your photo skills are top notch too.  Great pen.



I do that with a scanner, actually.  I really need to get a camera.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, you did that with a scanner.  Everyone throw away your cameras and start scanning.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Absolutly beautiful.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tangboy5000_
> <br />Wow, you did that with a scanner.  Everyone throw away your cameras and start scanning.



That and Paint Shop Pro.  

Seven.   (I really ought to upgrade.  PSP is up to version 10, I think.)

Oh, and the Mystical Lighting accessory.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2006)

IVe always liked Desert Ironwood, even make a few.

THAT one is SUPERB!!!!

Nice job, Kaspar!


----------



## chitswood (Nov 20, 2006)

Very pretty! Good work Kaspar[]


----------



## chigdon (Nov 27, 2006)

I am drooling!


----------



## Stevej72 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, that pen is exquisite!  Great job.


----------



## chitswood (Nov 28, 2006)

That looks beautiful Kapsar, but I don't think I could call that burl?


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 28, 2006)

Actually, you have a point.  Only one piece of the three had the consipcuous pearls-in-the-wood burl figure, but it's still exhibition grade.  I'll let you all know what the Countess thought of it, when it gets to France and she gets it for Christmas.


----------



## Efletche (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd like to know where you got the Ironwood burl from myself. That is truely beautiful.


----------



## seht (Nov 30, 2006)

WOW


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 30, 2006)

Very nice.  Perfect finish.  

I'll keep my Sony, thank you.[^]


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Efletche_
> <br />I'd like to know where you got the Ironwood burl from myself. That is truely beautiful.



I just heard from the guy I got them from, and he has twelve more just cut and dried.  The price is hefty for blanks though.  $16-$18 per. 

These are the "top five" according to him.  







I actually prefer the more "curly" stuff I used to the burl. PM me if you're interested to know where to get them.  $100 minimum order.  Too rich for me, but I may try a group buy to get a pair for myself.


----------

